# عملية التعقيم (Sterilization)



## محمد مصلح النمر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

التعقيم
عمليات التعقيم ضرورية لقتل الميكروبات المسببة للأمراض أو للحد من انتشارها، وتتم بواسطة استخدام طرق طبيعية كالحرارة وغيرها لها المقدرة على قتل الميكروبات بمختلف أنواعها من بكتيريا وفيروسات وفطريات وكذلك أطوارها المقاومة للعوامل البيئية مثل السبورات (الأبواغ). قابلية تأثر الميكروبات لعملية التعقيم تختلف باختلاف نوعها وكذلك الظروف البيئية أثناء عملية التعقيم.
عملية التعقيم (Sterilization): وهي إزالة الميكروبات من الأدوات والأسطح أو المخلفات الطبية والتي يتوقع احتواها على مسببات المرض لجعلها غير قادرة نهائياً على التكاثر عند توفر الظروف المناسب لها. تنقسم طرق التعقيم إلى أنواع من أهمها الحرارة والتي تنقسم بدورها للتعقيم بالحرارة الجافة مثل الحرق، الهواء الساخن الجاف، اللهب والكي

 يعتبر الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تخلصنا تخلصا كاملا من كل الكائنات الدقيقة الحية ( الفيروسات ، الطفيلـــيات ، البكتريا سواء كانت متحوصلة أو غير متحوصلة. 
طرق التعقيم:
هناك عدة طرق لإجراء التعقيم هي:
ـ الحرارة.
ـ التشعيع (أشعة غاما والأشعة فوق البنفسجية).
ـ التعقيم بالقضاء على الدنا DNA.
ـ الترشيح.
ـ المواد الكيماوية في مرحلتها السائلة أو الغازية.
ويشترط حين انتقاء الطريقة ألا يغيّر التعقيم من الخصائص الفيزيائية والكيماوية للمادة التي تُعقَّم
2- الحرارة الجافة:
وهي الحرارة المتولدة داخل الفرن الكهربائي وهو ملائم للأدوات التي تتحمل درجة حرارة تصل إلي 170 ْ م مثل المواد المعدنية والأدوات الزجاجية. 

كيفية العمل: 

توضع الأدوات بعد تنظيفها كما سبق علي صينية مع مراعاة وضع قطعة قطن بين أسنان الجفت أو بين غطاء الإناء والإناء نفسه حتى تظل الأدوات مفتوحة ليتمكن الهواء الساخن من تخللها. 
توضع الأدوات في الفرن ثم يبدأ التشغيل حتي تصل درجة الحرارة إلي 160 ْم – 180 ْم ويستمر التعقيم عند هذه الدرجة لمدة ساعة. 
يجب عدم فتح باب الفرن أثناء دورة التعقيم وإذا فتح الباب يحسب الوقت مرة أخري من بداية غلق الباب. 
يترك الباب مغلقا بعد انتهاء دورة التعقيم حتى تنخفض درجة الحرارة داخل الفرن ثم يفتح الباب. 
تغطي الآلات بعد خروجها من الفرن بغطاء الصينية المعقم أيضا مع الحرص في عدم لمس الأدوات أو الأسطح المعقمة بأي شيء غير معقم وعدم ترك الأدوات المعقمة معرضة للهواء دون تغطيتها بعد خروجها من الفرن مباشرة. 
يستخدم جفت مناولة معقم لتناول الأشياء المعقمة في حالة عدم استخدام طريقة اللف. 



مزايا هذه الطريقة: 

يمكن أن يعقم به بودرة – زيوت أو الأدوات القاطعة. 
يقضي علي جميع الفيروسات. 
عيوب هذه الطريقة: 
لا يمكن أن تستعمل في تعقيم الأدوات المصنوعة من البلاستيك أو المطاط. 
لا يمكن أن يستعمل في تعقيم الشاش أو القطن أو القماش.

يتم تعقيم الأدوات الزجاجية الفارغة مثل : أنابيب الاختبار - الماصات - الدوارق - أطباق بتري بعد أن توضع في أكياس
ورقيه خاصة وذلك بالحرارة الجافة في أفران الهواء الساخن
حيث يصل درجة الحرارة بين 160-180 م وتترك الأدوات لمدة تتراوح بين 2-3 ساعات 
وعند انتهاء فترة التعقيم يوقف التسخين ويترك الفرن ليبرد تدريجيا حتى يصل لدرجة حرارة الغرفة

يجب التأكد من فاعلية وقوة التعقيم في التخلص من الجراثيم بواسطة اختبارات ميكروبية تتم بوضع ميكروب خاص له مقدرة كبيرة على تحمل إجراءات التعقيم، ويوضع مختلط مع النفايات وبعد المعالجة يتم عزل الميكروب من النفايات والتأكد.


----------

